# Thinking about a shellie setup.



## orau22 (May 8, 2012)

So I am in the process of redoing my 36 gallon bow front tank (30in long). I had some convicts in there but they just don't interest me. I have been reading a lot on the shell dwellers and have found that they are very interesting. What are some stocking suggestions for my 36gallon. Should I stick with one type, can I do multiple species, can I incorporate a cave dweller and set the tank up accordingly. Just looking for some suggestions to help me landscape the tank accordingly.

Thanks


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I'd do one shellie only and mix with either a small rock dweller or two or something like p. nigripinnis.


----------



## orau22 (May 8, 2012)

prov356 said:


> I'd do one shellie only and mix with either a small rock dweller or two or something like p. nigripinnis.


Thanks for the input, I kind of like this idea because I am a huge fan of lace rock and I'd love to incorporate that into my tank. I wouldn't want a shell dweller tank where I put lace rock and no one use it. I think I can aquascape the tank to give them two pretty separate spaces to keep any quarrels at a minimum, any shell dweller you would suggest? I love multies so I am going set up a separate 20G for a multie setup!


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

orau22 said:


> prov356 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd do one shellie only and mix with either a small rock dweller or two or something like p. nigripinnis.
> ...


'lamprologus' ornatipinnis or 'lamprologus' brevis

I'd recommend them because I've had luck getting multiple pairs to exist in small tanks.


----------



## orau22 (May 8, 2012)

I really like the look of both of them. I am going to my LFS soon and going to see what they carry and if its possible for them to order any.


----------



## orau22 (May 8, 2012)

After browsing on Dave's Rare Aquarium Fish (since the selection is huge!) I have really decided that I like the Lamprologus caudopunctatus Kapampa ''Red Fin''. I was think about doing a group of 6 juveniles and seeing how they pair off.

Now I want to pick a rock dwelling species for the other side of my tank. Any suggestions on a compatible tank mate for the "Red Fins" for the rock dwelling species in hopes that they will be peaceful. The occasional nipping doesn't bother me, but I don't want a war!


----------



## orau22 (May 8, 2012)

orau22 said:


> After browsing on Dave's Rare Aquarium Fish (since the selection is huge!) I have really decided that I like the Lamprologus caudopunctatus Kapampa ''Red Fin''. I was think about doing a group of 6 juveniles and seeing how they pair off.
> 
> Now I want to pick a rock dwelling species for the other side of my tank. Any suggestions on a compatible tank mate for the "Red Fins" for the rock dwelling species in hopes that they will be peaceful. The occasional nipping doesn't bother me, but I don't want a war!


The rock dweller I found most interesting was the Variabilichromis moorii.

http://www.davesfish.com/images/varia_moorii.jpg

Thanks again for any help/information, I just want to get this right the first time. :thumb:


----------



## orau22 (May 8, 2012)

orau22 said:


> orau22 said:
> 
> 
> > After browsing on Dave's Rare Aquarium Fish (since the selection is huge!) I have really decided that I like the Lamprologus caudopunctatus Kapampa ''Red Fin''. I was think about doing a group of 6 juveniles and seeing how they pair off.
> ...


after researching these it appears they are very aggressive, probably won't mix well with other fish.

Are there any peaceful, less aggressive fish that I could pair with the previously mentioned sand dweller.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Caudopunks are a nice fish. Not sure which fish you're referring to as a sand dweller. Caudopunks are rock dwellers that may spawn in shells, which makes them iffy to mix with true shellies. You could consider one of the smaller julidichromis or altolamprologus. I can't think of too many others to suggest. If you limited the tank to one pair of caudopunks, then you could possibly create territory for a shellie. I like this part of managing a tang tank, but some prefer to set it and forget it.


----------



## orau22 (May 8, 2012)

prov356 said:


> Caudopunks are a nice fish. Not sure which fish you're referring to as a sand dweller. Caudopunks are rock dwellers that may spawn in shells, which makes them iffy to mix with true shellies. You could consider one of the smaller julidichromis or altolamprologus. I can't think of too many others to suggest. If you limited the tank to one pair of caudopunks, then you could possibly create territory for a shellie. I like this part of managing a tang tank, but some prefer to set it and forget it.


Somewhere I saw that it said they are shell dwellers, and somewhere else said they aren't. I could probably do half the tank with the lace rock/caves/etc and give them some shells if they choose to use them for spawning and the other half set up for a shell dweller.

Here is a list I have compiled of the species I really like, no real order to it, but are there any pairs here that will do well together?

-Neolamprologus signatus
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1632
-Lamprologus caudopunctatus
http://www.davesfish.com/images/Lamprol ... apampa.jpg
-Lamprologus ornatipinnis
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1754
-Lamprologus similis
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1758

The caudopunk/similis and ornatipinnis/signatus have similar coloring so ideally id like to mix the two up.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I wouldn't mix shell dwellers. Caudopunks are not shell dwellers. Some keep them and they spawn in rocks, totally ignoring shells. Mine wouldn't spawn without shells. My suggestion would be the same if choosing from your list. You might be ok with mixing caudo's with a shellie, might not. The layout of the tank that you suggested will help, but lends itself more to the colonizers like l. multifasciatus or l. similis.


----------



## orau22 (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for the input. I really think the Caudopunks are my favorite of the 4 I selected. Should I start with a group of 6. I think I may take your advice and go with a small Julie.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Caudopunks should mix ok with juli's, I've done it. Start with 6 of each.


----------



## orau22 (May 8, 2012)

thanks a lot for the help, I was definitely planning on starting with 6 each, I am going to do my best to aquascape the tank as best I can to give them two separate spaces. I have 25 lbs of lace rock in the mail as well as 30 escargot shells for the caudopunks in the event they want shells to spawn. I am gonna do two separate lace rock piles with caves on each side and something in the center to somewhat divide the tank.


----------



## orau22 (May 8, 2012)

So it looks like all the tank inhabitants of my current tank will be sold tomorrow and I can begin to setup this tank. Will I be able to keep my current bushy nose pleco with a group of 6 caudopunks?


----------



## Jaciesla (May 2, 2012)

I believe you should be just fine keeping your pleco in with your shellies. I have a 39 gallon set up with Neolamprologus ocellatus gold, Altolamprologus yellow calvus, and an albino long finned pleco. Interesting personalities in that tank; very entertaining to watch.


----------



## orau22 (May 8, 2012)

Jaciesla said:


> I believe you should be just fine keeping your pleco in with your shellies. I have a 39 gallon set up with Neolamprologus ocellatus gold, Altolamprologus yellow calvus, and an albino long finned pleco. Interesting personalities in that tank; very entertaining to watch.


thanks for the response, I have really grown to love my bushy nose, he is a very cool fish. I got rid of all of the previous inhabitants of my tank today and hooked up my new Eheim 2215 Classic (which is awesome) and am beginning to cycle the tank. I am going to run the filter with all the gravel from the previous Blue Convicts for a few days before I switch the gravel out for a mix of PFS and crushed coral. I am hoping this will get me a jump start on the cycling process. I will also borrow a pair of my brother CA Cichlids for a week to finish cycling my tank. I already show some ammonia (.25ppm) and nitrite levels read zero. I am going to recheck everything on sunday and see what my numbers look like and decide where I need to go from there.


----------



## Jaciesla (May 2, 2012)

Sounds like you are on the right track! I am moving and setting up a 90 gallon and I know the cycling process is just going to kill me. I cant wait to have my tank set up and complete  You should post pictures when you are finished.


----------



## orau22 (May 8, 2012)

Jaciesla said:


> Sounds like you are on the right track! I am moving and setting up a 90 gallon and I know the cycling process is just going to kill me. I cant wait to have my tank set up and complete  You should post pictures when you are finished.


I definitely will, I'll post some progress pics as well. It's currently filled with all the plants I'm going to use, gravel, and a single piece of driftwood. Very boring! I will be switching over to sand hopefully on monday. I also am waiting for my big box of lace rock to arrive so I can aquascape :thumb:

Very excited to finally get this tank rolling, and I am excited to have a group of Caudopunks as the future inhabitants.


----------



## orau22 (May 8, 2012)

So I have a few more questions, I am going to start with a group of 6 caudopunks as these are definitely my favorite in my research. I will also have my bushy nose pleco in there as well for a cleanup crew.

What I want to know is this:

What other species can I keep in here with the caudopunks. I'd like the tank to be civil, the territory bickering is fine with me, and interested, but no war. Could I keep a schooling fish to swim along the top, if so, what are some recommendations?

Can I keep another species of cichlid with the caudopunks? If not, its not a big deal, but id love to have a nicely stocked tank if it is possible without war.

Thanks again. I'll update with pictures of the almost complete new tank setup. Switched to a PFS/Argonite mix for bottom, and have 25lbs of lace rock coming in the mail this week.


----------



## Jaciesla (May 2, 2012)

They surely are an awesome little fish! After alot of research for tank mates for my little shellies I decided on a group of Paracyprichromis nigripinnis (Blue Neon). They are beautiful and compatible, keeping mostly to the upper/mid levels of the tank.


----------



## orau22 (May 8, 2012)

Thats what I was looking for, I want something to keep the top of the tank interesting and not boring. I will try and find a group of them, how many should I go with? I am not looking for them to breed, just some to keep the top of my tank interesting.

I began to cycle the tank tonight, hopefully it won't take too long!

Here are some pictures from today when I completely restarted the tank.

Started like this.








To this after selling the convict fry and mated pair.








To an empty tank and cleaned.








Add coral/sand substrate and my plants and driftwood. I'm hoping the driftwood will be a good divider and allow for two breeding pairs of Caudopunks with peace!








Filled up with water and made a cloudy mess!









And now I wait for the tank to cycle.


----------



## Jaciesla (May 2, 2012)

Great pictures! Thank you for posting! Waiting for it to cycle is the worst part haha it just takes too darn long! I think you could get a group of 4-6 paracyps but breeding could happen in an unsexed group. The males are bright orange and neon blue while the females are the same colors, just not as vibrant. They only grow to about 4 inches so they are ideal for my 39 gallon. They like caves and rocky hideouts but you should be able to accommodate them just fine.


----------



## craziloki (Oct 22, 2010)

Punks are the most aggressive fish I have ever owned. I would not mix them with fish that are smaller than them i.e. occies, similis, multis.. I had a pair of punks in a tank with some occies and they would pull the occies out of their shells.. It was terrible. I gave them away because I liked the occies more because they interact and it is so **** cool to watch. The punks are very nice looking fish, but very aggressive. They are definitely NOT shell dwellers. As said, they may spawn in shells, but mine marched up and down my tank with fins high.


----------



## orau22 (May 8, 2012)

Hmm, I've heard very mixed results about the punks, maybe I will have to choose a different fish because I'd really like to have multiple species in there. Ideally, I'd love to have a mix of two different species in there and have them live peacefully. Thanks for the replies everyones. I'll look more in depth tonight to choose the fish I want. Luckily I still have time to make my decision as I'm waiting for the tank to cycle.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Jaciesla said:


> They surely are an awesome little fish! After alot of research for tank mates for my little shellies I decided on a group of Paracyprichromis nigripinnis (Blue Neon). They are beautiful and compatible, keeping mostly to the upper/mid levels of the tank.


Male paracyps inhabit rock caves. Females will be out in the open water. I'd be hesitant to mix nigripinnis with caudopunks. Not sure they'd show well if subjected to any aggression. My punks did well with fish that were bigger than they were, but they can be little bulldogs. You could try a pair of the larger shellies like lepidiolamprologus hecqui or similar with the punks and then go with a non-cichlid for the open water, if you want/need that. I found my punks were always out. They'd hang around rocks, but never in them.


----------



## orau22 (May 8, 2012)

prov356 said:


> Jaciesla said:
> 
> 
> > They surely are an awesome little fish! After alot of research for tank mates for my little shellies I decided on a group of Paracyprichromis nigripinnis (Blue Neon). They are beautiful and compatible, keeping mostly to the upper/mid levels of the tank.
> ...


What non-cichlid would you suggest for open water?

I may consider going with a small shellie, a rock-dwelling species, and then a non-cichlid for open water. I really don't want too much aggression and have to remove fish etc. Caudopunks sound like they may be a little aggressive for the tank I want to setup.


----------



## orau22 (May 8, 2012)

Might try this instead of the caudopunks seeing as they don't play nice with others.

J. Marlieri Gombe (rock dweller)
L. Brevis Kitumba (shell dweller)

And then something for open water, any suggestions?


----------



## Jaciesla (May 2, 2012)

There are numerous cichlid and non-cichlid tankmates for most shellie species because they're small and relatively gentle. Non-cichlids include the larger livebearers, barbs, loaches, danios, Rainbowfish, and robust topdwelling killifish - in a tall tank, even the delicate Tanganyikan killifish can work.

Retrieved from- http://www.shelldwellers.com/shelldwellerbasics


----------



## orau22 (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, well I've been doing a ton of searching looking for the fish that I want. My one decision has been made on the rock-dweller, Neolamprologus Tretocephalus, man that fish is gorgeous (the picture in this thread made my decision http://cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopi ... 4&t=240968). Now I have to decide on shellie. I enjoy the Gold Occies, the Multies, and the L. Brevis. I will have to decide amongst those and then choose how many of each I will buy.

I appreciate all of the responses and hope this thread isn't "annoying." I am used to car forums.


----------



## JMUFTW (Aug 26, 2011)

I am looking at the N. Tret too for my 50G - just found this site that makes me think a little. http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_Neolamprologus_tretocephalus.php 
I think it will still a beautiful fish to keep until he starts causing trouble!


----------



## orau22 (May 8, 2012)

JMUFTW said:


> I am looking at the N. Tret too for my 50G - just found this site that makes me think a little. http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_Neolamprologus_tretocephalus.php
> I think it will still a beautiful fish to keep until he starts causing trouble!


i also did some more research and found that as well, looks like he may not make it into my tank 

Right now its between 6 caudopunks or doing a gold occie and july marlier gombe combination.

Still have to figure it out but it really comes down to how peaceful they will be, and how many fish id like to keep in the tank.


----------



## Jaciesla (May 2, 2012)

They sure are a gorgeous fish! I decided on Yellow Calvus for my rock dweller to go along with my gold occies  They have fun little spunky personalities and they all seem to chase eachother around their temporary 10 gallon set up. Julies are pretty too and they are often kept in the same tanks together. They can be aggressive though, but then again, so can all cichlids. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1537


----------



## orau22 (May 8, 2012)

Jaciesla said:


> They sure are a gorgeous fish! I decided on Yellow Calvus for my rock dweller to go along with my gold occies  They have fun little spunky personalities and they all seem to chase eachother around their temporary 10 gallon set up. Julies are pretty too and they are often kept in the same tanks together. They can be aggressive though, but then again, so can all cichlids. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1537


Hmm, I'll have to find a more peaceful/less aggressive rock dweller.


----------



## craziloki (Oct 22, 2010)

A. compressiceps and A. calvus are very peaceful fish. They never really bother anyone. At least, that has been mine and many others experience. Of course you have male dominance within the species.


----------



## orau22 (May 8, 2012)

craziloki said:


> A. compressiceps and A. calvus are very peaceful fish. They never really bother anyone. At least, that has been mine and many others experience. Of course you have male dominance within the species.


I do like the A. Calvus Chaitika "white". Maybe ill do a group of them mixed with a "shelly".

Choosing fish is very difficult, there are so many great choices!

I am hoping to have my mind made up by tomorrow. And thanks again for all the help from everyone thus far :thumb:


----------



## craziloki (Oct 22, 2010)

IMO calvus and occies would be a great setup with beautiful fish and great interactions.


----------



## orau22 (May 8, 2012)

craziloki said:


> IMO calvus and occies would be a great setup with beautiful fish and great interactions.


unfortunately with the size the Calvus get I do not think I could house them in my tank.

What I did find is the Xenotilapia Zambia (http://www.davesfish.com/images/Xenotil ... Zambia.jpg). Seems he is a rock dweller with a more peaceful temperament. Size looks like it maxes out around 4 inches which is about as big as I want to go. I think a group of 3 of these with a shell dweller will go great.

I am probably going to go this route, just have to choose a shellie! I am thinking it will probably be Gold Occies!


----------



## orau22 (May 8, 2012)

orau22 said:


> craziloki said:
> 
> 
> > IMO calvus and occies would be a great setup with beautiful fish and great interactions.


unfortunately with the size the Calvus get I do not think I could house them in my tank.


----------



## Jaciesla (May 2, 2012)

Zambias are beautiful fish but they would be hanging out around the occies shells at the bottom of the tank and would be chased off and nipped at by them. All shellies are very territorial of their shells and a small area surrounding them.


----------



## orau22 (May 8, 2012)

this is harder then I thought :x


----------



## orau22 (May 8, 2012)

Paracyprichromis Nigriprinnis with either Gold Occies or another shellie.

Thoughts? How many of each?


----------



## Jaciesla (May 2, 2012)

what size is your tank?


----------



## JMUFTW (Aug 26, 2011)

orau22 said:


> So I am in the process of redoing my 36 gallon bow front tank (30in long)...


----------



## Jaciesla (May 2, 2012)

Good call haha B) You could probably do a colony of up to 12 occies and maybe 8 Paracyps


----------



## orau22 (May 8, 2012)

I sent am email to my LFS to see what they can get and I will go from there. Definitely going to do one shell dweller species and one rock dweller. It will probably be the Blue Neons or the Julidochromis Marlieri Gombe. As for shell-dwellers its going to be Gold Occies or Pearly Occies (Lamprologus Strapersii).

Got my escargot shells in the tank tonight and when I get back from vacation I should have the lace rock in where I can scape the tank and then order my new fish.
:fish:


----------



## orau22 (May 8, 2012)

So I began the fish less tank cycling about a week ago, I just complete the first step. I cleared ammonia after about 6 days so now I am beginning the steps where I add my initial amount of ammonia every three days while testing for nitrite every 3rd day. My only question is do I add the ammonia every 3rd day regardless of what my nitrite reading is? And after I test 0 ppm of nitrite do I continue to add the ammonia every other day while testing for nitrate?


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes..you can keep the bushynose. I think you will find Julies interesting. They are one of my favorite fish. Julie Ornatus would look great with the caudos. Lots of yellow. Although, I also like the Marlieri Gombe.I have the same 36 gallon tank. I'd do rockwork across the back, as high up as you can go, and shells in the front.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes..you can keep the bushynose. I think you will find Julies interesting. They are one of my favorite fish. Julie Ornatus would look great with the caudos. Lots of yellow. Although, I also like the Marlieri Gombe.I have the same 36 gallon tank. I'd do rockwork across the back, as high up as you can go, and shells in the front.


----------



## orau22 (May 8, 2012)

Well, after starting to aquascape my tank I have found that with my dimensions of my tank and my footprint it will be difficult to keep 2 species peacefully and have them breed successfully. I have decided I will go with a group of 6-8 caudopunks and hope to get 2 breeding pairs out of them and keep the peace in the tank. Do you think I will be successful?

Because I would like to have another fish in there I was thinking of doing some dither fish to keep the top of my tank interesting. Any suggestions, I was thinking some type of tetra school or something of the sort. Any suggestions? I'd like to grab a school of dither fish tomorrow.

I will post pictures of my current tank scape in a few minutes.


----------



## Cajen (Mar 16, 2012)

The Rosy Barbs look nice as a dither fish, adds some red to the tank.


----------



## orau22 (May 8, 2012)

any other suggestions for dithers? how many of them? I would like to get some tomorrow.


----------



## orau22 (May 8, 2012)

do you think that I would be able to keep a group a paricyp blue neons with the caudopunks, or is my best bet to keep only the caudopunks in my tank?


----------



## Ptyochromis (Mar 23, 2012)

orau22 said:


> Well, after starting to aquascape my tank I have found that with my dimensions of my tank and my footprint it will be difficult to keep 2 species peacefully and have them breed successfully. I have decided I will go with a group of 6-8 caudopunks and hope to get 2 breeding pairs out of them and keep the peace in the tank. Do you think I will be successful?


I agree, your footprint is far to small to keep multiple shellie species in the same tank. 8 caudopunks might be much for that footprint, and they are also not pure shell dwellers. Also I wouldn't rely on the species pages for your info on choosing a shellie species, as their info on L.ornatipinnis is incredibly wrong, and I cannot be sure about the rest. If you are stocking with just the shellies, tiger barbs could make great dither.

(Ps. I also have a ton of L.orantipinnis 'kigoma' fry you could have for very cheep if you are interested in growing any up)


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

12 occies???? IMO, Start with six and pull extra males. A pair, trio, or quad, will form. 6-8 paracyps with rocks along the back wall.


----------



## Ptyochromis (Mar 23, 2012)

Floridagirl said:


> 12 occies???? IMO, Start with six and pull extra males. A pair, trio, or quad, will form. 6-8 paracyps with rocks along the back wall.


I agree, you aren't stocking mbuna here


----------

